# Sexing my Ringnecks?



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have one male, Meriwether, and he has performed the bow and coo, and the breeder I got him from says he's a male. So that's for sure, but the new one I got I'm unsure about... I'm pretty sure it's a female because she made a different kind of coo than I've ever heard my male make, and several times. They also hit it off right away, and my male has a habit of being territorial, so perhaps he's okay with her because she's a female? But at the same time, I've never done the pelvic test (don't know how) or anything, so if anyone could help me out, I'd be grateful... I would like to give my new dove a name soon, so it'd be nice to know the gender when picking a name.

~Thanks


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Meriwether <3 said:


> I have one male, Meriwether, and he has performed the bow and coo, and the breeder I got him from says he's a male. So that's for sure, but the new one I got I'm unsure about... I'm pretty sure it's a female because she made a different kind of coo than I've ever heard my male make, and several times. They also hit it off right away, and my male has a habit of being territorial, so perhaps he's okay with her because she's a female? But at the same time, I've never done the pelvic test (don't know how) or anything, so if anyone could help me out, I'd be grateful... I would like to give my new dove a name soon, so it'd be nice to know the gender when picking a name.
> 
> ~Thanks


my guess would be that she is female. A terretorial male would not let another male into his area. does he bow at her? And she coos but does not bow right?

Many here will tell you they can switch roles, but while I believe that for pigeons I've never seen it in ringnecks.

I'd say the new one is female


----------



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

She doesn't bow but yes she does coo... although I've never sen her bow, but I just got her last night, so I'm not sure. But just the way she behaves around mine and stuff I'm sure it's a female now :3 Thanks


----------

